# Hub FBI agents in London in hunt for ****** Bulger



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

FBI agents from Boston are in London conferring with Scotland Yard inspectors on suspicions that fugitive murderer ****** Bulger may have left Sicily for Britain after a suspected sighting in Italy last April.
"We can confirm that, following a request from the U.S. authorities, an officer from the Metropolitan Police Service Extradition and International Liaison Unit met with the FBI yesterday and at the meeting James Bulger was discussed," a Scotland Yard spokesman told the Times of London. "The MPS is not providing any active assistance to the U.S. investigation."
The Southie gangster, wanted for up to 21 murders, has been on the run since he was tipped off by corrupt ex-FBI agent John Connolly - now doing time for the crime - and fled in 1995.
Press reports did not indicate whether agents have specific evidence to suggest Bulger, 78, has gone to Britain. However, he is known to have salted away money in safe deposit boxes there and in Ireland, and the last confirmed sighting of him was in Piccadilly Circus in 2002. British newspapers, citing the FBI, are warning their readers that Bulger, while charming and capable of winning people over, "has a violent temper" is believed to carry a knife.

http://bostonherald.com/news/regional/general/view.bg?articleid=1040345


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*It's funny every 2+ years to see the new eFBeeI SAC's say that their first & foremost thought is to catch ****** and bring him to justice.*
*I thought the USMS was the leader within the US federal system for finding fugitives worldwide. It's not like they haven't been doing it for 200+ years either. How about the FBI get them involved? Doubtful, since they DONT WANT ****** CAUGHT. Just my .02 cents. *


----------

